# How much au in average from "fine scrap"?



## elgreba (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everyone! My namn is Andreas from Sweden, and im a new member here at the forum.  Have a quistion for you.
How much au in average would i get from 4 kilo scrap, parts from cpu and memory different models? Using HNO3 to get 24k au. I got access to a lab. Best regards Andreas


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 10, 2014)

VERY difficult to answer your question as there are too many variables.
If you want a better answer, sort what you have by type and weigh separately.
Then search the forum for yields based on each type and then do the math.

Good luck with your adventure! 8)


----------



## elgreba (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok. Thanks.  I understand its a diffucult quistion. Maybe going to buy 4 kg "scrap" from a seller from Asia on a big site. For 459 dollar i get 4 kg scrap, should i buy or?


----------



## nickvc (Sep 10, 2014)

elgreba said:


> Ok. Thanks.  I understand its a diffucult quistion. Maybe going to buy 4 kg "scrap" from a seller from Asia on a big site. For 459 dollar i get 4 kg scrap, should i buy or?




I would not buy scrap unles you know exactly what it's value is likely to be, there are many variables as Glorycloud has already pointed out. Spend time here reading and learning not buying scrap that could well be a losing proposition.


----------



## mls26cwru (Sep 10, 2014)

if you are willing to spend that kind of money on something you know nothing about, I got some beautiful swampland you could buy...

joking aside, I would avoid this "deal." Especially since you know nothing about refining. I am not trying to be mean, I am just stating a fact. Truth is that it is not even remotely close to as easy as 'putting it in nitric and getting 24k gold.' If it was, why would the seller not just do that himself and turn the quick profit for himself? It is because he is trying to sell the boards for more than they are worth (to someone who does not know what they are doing) so he can make more money that way.

M


----------



## Claudie (Sep 10, 2014)

That doesn't sound like a good buy at all unless it is top quality Processors. 
Most high grade boards will only bring about $10.50 per Kg. :|


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 10, 2014)

Instead of throwing away your money on overpriced scrap you should start to study. Read the introduction and follow all links, download Hoke and read it! Study for a coupe of hours each evening for a month or two, ask around among friends if they have some old computers they want to get rid of and use free scrap for the first experiments to see that it isn't that easy to extract gold, it takes a lot of time and there's not a lot of gold in the first place.

If you then still wants to throw your money away, send me a PM and I will give you a better price for similar scrap. I've got some really nice telecom boards with a lot of visible gold that I was planning to put on ebay some day just for fun.

Oh, and I'm in Sweden too. 8) 

Göran


----------



## elgreba (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the answers and toughts guys. That was all i needed to decide not to buy! Ive talked to a owner at a scrapyard and he was willing to sell peices for almost nothing (Coffee money) so im starting up carefully. Göran pm me! Thanks again!


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Sep 11, 2014)

Elgreba:

How much gold is in e-scrap?...hard to say...it depends on many variables but you have asked now we have to answer.

In my personal experience gold yields are from 0.1 gr/kg(from chinese green boards) to 30 gr/kg(from military e-scrap or aerospace e-scrap).The trick is to find good e-scrap.Put your eyes in Defense/Comunication or Electronic Industries.

Kindest Regrards.

Manuel


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 17, 2014)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Elgreba:
> 
> How much gold is in e-scrap?...hard to say...it depends on many variables but you have asked now we have to answer.
> 
> ...


 You are right Manuel....but I must add to those people,that you are talking about those percentage per kilo of pins and not the entire board.And that it is is a lot of work to separate the gold bearing material from the other stuff(like iron,plastic,Al)...


----------

